# Vermin patrol



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

My cat chased a pack rat behind a flower pot on the patio.









My steel core shooter and a marble did the trick.

I thought of selling this shooter but it performs pretty well.

Jim/rs


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good work!!! If it shoots well for you, then why sell it?? On the other hand, if it doesn't shoot well, then why sell it ..... hmmmm .... are my prejudices showing here? :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

great shooting!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool beans my friend..yup that shooter did the trick all right..good shooting~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot and nice slingshot to


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

good shooting


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting Jim, I like your tabs I'm planning on tabbing my micro luck rings like this, but need to source a couple of Chicago screws first.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know if anyone noticed the lump behind its leg but

thats the marble, went in the neck.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Is that rubber tubing from Lowes?


----------

